# Sticky  Post an Art that Moves You



## Mr Canis

I have always liked the work of this artist, but this piece in particular. I have a bit of a sense of having been born 100 or so years too late for where I belong in time, so I can see myself as the mountain man pictured.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

INTJellectual said:


> Looks like the guy is mentally ill, and the girl shows her unconditional love.


Or the guy may have suffered a terrible tragedy, or lost a loved one, that has left him in shock. It is very moving.


----------



## Mr Canis

Last one for me. It has quite a story around it, filled with the longing of unrequited love, if you are interested.

"The Lady of Shalott" - John William Waterhouse


----------



## INTJellectual

JJ Yossarian said:


> Last one for me. It has quite a story around it, filled with the longing of unrequited love, if you are interested.
> 
> "The Lady of Shalott" - John William Waterhouse


What is the story about it? Seems like the girl is so distraught.


----------



## Mr Canis

INTJellectual said:


> What is the story about it? Seems like the girl is so distraught.


Glad you asked! She IS distraught, that boat ride will result in her death. See the three candles? Candles, especially white ones signify life. Notice that two of the three are out and the third is dicey. Notice her gaze is away from the crucifix? She is doomed/cursed...

"According to legend, the Lady of Shalott was forbidden to look directly at reality or the outside world; instead she was doomed to view the world through a mirror, and weave what she saw into tapestry. Her despair was heightened when she saw loving couples entwined in the far distance, and she spent her days and nights aching for a return to normality. One day the Lady saw Sir Lancelot passing on his way in the reflection of the mirror, and dared to look out at Camelot, bringing about a curse. The lady escaped by boat during an autumn storm, inscribing 'The Lady of Shalott' on the prow. As she sailed towards Camelot and certain death, she sang a lament. Her frozen body was found shortly afterwards by the knights and ladies of Camelot, one of whom is Lancelot, who prayed to God to have mercy on her soul. The tapestry she wove during her imprisonment was found draped over the side of the boat."

"And down the river's dim expanse
Like some bold seer in a trance,
Seeing all his own mischance—
With glassy countenance
Did she look to Camelot.
And at the closing of the day
She loosed the chain, and down she lay;
The broad stream bore her far away,

The Lady of Shalott."


----------



## INTJellectual

JJ Yossarian said:


> Glad you asked! She IS distraught, that boat ride will result in her death. See the three candles? Candles, especially white ones signify life. Notice that two of the three are out and the third is dicey. Notice her gaze is away from the crucifix? She is doomed/cursed...
> 
> "According to legend, the Lady of Shalott was forbidden to look directly at reality or the outside world; instead she was doomed to view the world through a mirror, and weave what she saw into tapestry. Her despair was heightened when she saw loving couples entwined in the far distance, and she spent her days and nights aching for a return to normality. One day the Lady saw Sir Lancelot passing on his way in the reflection of the mirror, and dared to look out at Camelot, bringing about a curse. The lady escaped by boat during an autumn storm, inscribing 'The Lady of Shalott' on the prow. As she sailed towards Camelot and certain death, she sang a lament. Her frozen body was found shortly afterwards by the knights and ladies of Camelot, one of whom is Lancelot, who prayed to God to have mercy on her soul. The tapestry she wove during her imprisonment was found draped over the side of the boat."
> 
> "And down the river's dim expanse
> Like some bold seer in a trance,
> Seeing all his own mischance—
> With glassy countenance
> Did she look to Camelot.
> And at the closing of the day
> She loosed the chain, and down she lay;
> The broad stream bore her far away,
> 
> The Lady of Shalott."


Lovely story. But it's a tragic romantic ending


----------



## Mr Canis

INTJellectual said:


> Lovely story. But it's a tragic romantic ending


Yeah, not much of a "happily ever after", I am afraid. Sorry


----------



## INTJellectual

JJ Yossarian said:


> Yeah, not much of a "happily ever after", I am afraid. Sorry


Sometimes, the best love story ever doesn't end in happily ever after. But I always like happy endings


----------



## Mr Canis

INTJellectual said:


> Sometimes, the best love story ever doesn't end in happily ever after. But I always like happy endings


Nicely stated. The tragic ending makes a good story, but let it happen to someone else please.  Shakespeare was a master of that. Tragedies that somehow teach you more about love than any "happily ever after" ever could. Perhaps it's the cautionary element. Still... It's a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there... hahhaha


----------



## INTJellectual

JJ Yossarian said:


> Nicely stated. The tragic ending makes a good story, but let it happen to someone else please.  Shakespeare was a master of that. Tragedies that somehow teach you more about love than any "happily ever after" ever could. Perhaps it's the cautionary element. Still... It's a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there... hahhaha


Lol, yeah. Titanic's love story and ending is one of the best I've seen so far aside from Shakepeare's works. There's beauty and depth of emotion that goes with it. But the fairy tale's happy ever after ending is the ideal fantasy for every love story. The Little Mermaid's ending is the exception to that. Most Andersen's works are mostly tragic, just as tragic and lonesome as himself, lol. But I'm moved by that story. Another story of unrequited love. But Disney turned it into a happy ending. I'm still moved by it, though.










​


----------



## Mr Canis

INTJellectual said:


> Lol, yeah. Titanic's love story and ending is one of the best I've seen so far aside from Shakepeare's works. There's beauty and depth of emotion that goes with it. But the fairy tale's happy ever after ending is the ideal fantasy for every love story. The Little Mermaid's ending is the exception to that. Most Andersen's works are mostly tragic, just as tragic and lonesome as himself, lol. But I'm moved by that story. Another story of unrequited love. But Disney turned it into a happy ending. I'm still moved by it, though.


That is so funny. I was going to mention "Up", but then I couldn't decide if it was a tragedy or a "happily ever after" and besides, I didn't want to Disney up the thread... but you went there... hahahahhah


----------



## INTJellectual

JJ Yossarian said:


> That is so funny. I was going to mention "Up", but then I couldn't decide if it was a tragedy or a "happily ever after" and besides, I didn't want to Disney up the thread... but you went there... hahahahhah


Hahaha. I almost go off topic


----------



## heaveninawildflower

I love paintings by Bessie Pease Gutmann. I love how she captured the innocence of children.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Theodor Axentowicz - Under the burden of adversity

I can feel the emotion is this. The distraught heart and the unspoken grief that only tears can understand.
I have seen tragedy and a lot of adversity throughout my life so this really moves me.


----------



## Junction0

This is visual to only some degree, mainly musical, but: 




The tune somehow evokes both joy and sadness. It sounds serious, reserved, and along with the imagery of the background, conjures a medieval tone. The fact that it is a Celtic harp, as well as the sound produced therewith as opposed to a more modern but practical selection such as a classical guitar, further enhances this image, and yet the tune itself is reminiscent of modern-day indie music, enabling the listener and viewer to relate their sorrows to those of the members of a very different culture and time period. This has a pacifying effect on the listener and viewer, as they feel that their grievances melt in the broadened context of time and in the relation to the medieval period in Celtic lands, in which a vast reservoir of sicknesses, battles and religious conflict are reminisced. Yet the song is upbeat, allowing the listener and viewer to follow the beat and rhythm and thus feel that they are the music, the culture, the people, the land, that they whose sorrows are different yet also similar can be one with a diverse crowd, in harmony with the Celtic Earth and flesh and blood, dissolved, troubles washed away..


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

I'm not an "art" person by any means, but I do enjoy some art.


----------



## Junction0

http://www.lib-art.com/imgpainting/7/7/3177-the-apotheosis-of-hercules-fran-ois-lemoyne.jpg

http://www.wga.hu/art/b/boucher/1/hercules.jpg

Classical porn...but it's quite strong for some reason, you can sense passion even though it doesn't really show on their expressions. It's like unconscious, unforced passion, that can make it stronger than the former image despite the former's intensity.


http://westernhumanities101.pbworks.com/f/Herc#1.jpg

Makes me nostalgic for some reason..


----------



## Junction0

Unrivaled passion


----------



## AkselJ

I just really love this. It's so much better than realistic art in my opinion, because it's much more open to one of the most central aspects of all kinds of arts: interpretation. Interpreting a scenery or a portrait will never yield so much different as interpreting a abstract expressionistic painting.... It's wonderful.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

No words are needed for this beautiful painting by Willem Haenraets.


----------



## JoanCrawford

I love Andy Warhol!!!


----------



## cara_cara

the first is the most recent print that I bought. I love it because of the depth, of course, but also because despite the similarities of the "smaller paintings" it still provides just enough variation to engage the eye. And because I would love for this to be my formal room.









and this one is the only statue that has ever brought me to tears....Laocoon in the Vatican Museums.  The contortion as Laocoon tries to free his sons from the snakes...the musculature and the facial hair at its finest, imho.


----------



## saturnne

Does nerdy math art count?


----------



## Planisphere

I crai evry tim.


----------



## WickerDeer

snowangel said:


> When I first seen this I couldn't take my eyes off of it.
> There is so much emotion in it...so much love, empathy, and compassion.
> It is so beautiful. The artist is Max Svabinsky.


He is staring off into something outside of them (even if his own mind). She is so immersed in their situation and physical bodies. He is escaping, and she is remaining and nurturing. 

I wonder if this painting is more about him than her. Their setting is reminiscent of ancient Greece or Rome, and she is dressed a bit archaically. Maybe she is his muse that pushes him towards self-love, but he just ignores her--or is frightened by her. 

Really interesting painting!


----------



## William I am

This one ^^ Moves me. It speaks to me, and freaks me out. For one thing - the detail is insane.










This one is similar, and they are both so stark. There are others like this, but most of them are very beautiful. Some are a blend of the two, like this, which is how I feel when I'm under the influence and imagining things:

















This one is beautiful and more normal for him. 










His name is Mark Henson, and his art is here: Shop for all art | Mark Henson Artwork.


----------



## m73m95

Henry Asencio


----------



## JoanCrawford

m73m95 said:


> Henry Asencio


Those are stunning! I would use some of those in my home!


----------



## m73m95

I just discovered his work ~ a month ago...and I'm in awe of it. 

Just fantastic.


----------



## JoanCrawford

Quite lovely.  I am a fan of bold colors like that.


----------



## INTJellectual

m73m95 said:


> Henry Asencio


I like the sensuality and bold colors of those paintings.


----------



## Brian1

Elaine de Kooning's pieces of Kennedy. He died while in a middle of a session. Also, not a lot of Women artists that are famous. Her husband is better known but I think she's a better painter than Willem. I wanted to know more about her after I saw the JFK pieces. I like the dynamic quality to them.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## heaveninawildflower

John William Waterhouse - The Lady Clare

This is one of my favorites. This painting is based on the poem "The Lady Clare" by Alfred Lord Tennyson. You can read the poem here: Alfred Lord Tennyson's poem: Lady Clare


----------



## heaveninawildflower

A few more that I like...









Phoebe Anna Traquair - Love’s Testament, 1898










Vasily Alexandrovich Kotarbinsky - Girl with angel










William Baxter Closson - The Angel, 1912


----------



## INTJellectual

snowangel said:


> A few more that I like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoebe Anna Traquair - Love’s Testament, 1898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vasily Alexandrovich Kotarbinsky - Girl with angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Baxter Closson - The Angel, 1912


I like those, especially the angel painting with a girl. I just find it is so romantic and impossible.


----------



## INTJellectual

This is also one of the many paintings of Van Gogh that I like. 

The Potato Eaters

It is said that it is painted from his memory, and I adore such talent to create a three-dimensional realistic painting that doesn't need actual characters to paint with.










Writing: Analysis of The Potato Eaters by Van Gogh « Meizhen's AEP E-portfolio


----------



## Jack42494

I like the art of Robert McCall!


----------



## Darkestblue

There's just something about her eyes and the expression on her face. That along with the style and colors....it's just perfect.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

I love paintings of dogs.









Walter Hunt - Playmates



The next three paintings are by Arthur John Elsley.






























I have a Saint Bernard and I love her so much.










Sir Edwin Henry Landseer - The Old Shepherd’s Chief Mourner, 1837.


There is nothing quite like the unconditional love and loyalty of a dog.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

There are so many, but here are a few...































and this one a lot for some reason:


----------



## INTJellectual

@Enfpleasantly

I've seen your painting/s somewhere in a different thread. Would you mind posting them here? Thanks.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

INTJellectual said:


> @_Enfpleasantly_
> 
> I've seen your painting/s somewhere in a different thread. Would you mind posting them here? Thanks.


I would be happy to, but this thread is about art that moves you...I'm not sure which of my pieces would be moving to others. Here are some I've gotten a lot of comments on from people who were moved by them...



















and believe it or not, this one spoke to quite a few people even though it was just a quick thing I did on scrap paper. People commented saying things like it reminded them of marriage...the way the 2 trees stand tall and bright against the turmoil and darkness all around them. The woman who wrote that to me said it in regard to her marriage and dealing with her Husband's life threatening health issues...










Lastly, this one moves me (but probably not others) because I hated it when I first painted it and couldn't understand how something so dark and ugly could come from me, but after talking through interpretation with another person, I realized it is my interpretation of what emotional pain feels like to me. It's a suffocating feeling, so I named this "suffocation".


----------



## Mr Canis

Enfpleasantly said:


>


LOVE this!


----------



## INTJellectual

Enfpleasantly said:


> I would be happy to, but this thread is about art that moves you...I'm not sure which of my pieces would be moving to others. Here are some I've gotten a lot of comments on from people who were moved by them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and believe it or not, this one spoke to quite a few people even though it was just a quick thing I did on scrap paper. People commented saying things like it reminded them of marriage...the way the 2 trees stand tall and bright against the turmoil and darkness all around them. The woman who wrote that to me said it in regard to her marriage and dealing with her Husband's life threatening health issues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, this one moves me (but probably not others) because I hated it when I first painted it and couldn't understand how something so dark and ugly could come from me, but after talking through interpretation with another person, I realized it is my interpretation of what emotional pain feels like to me. It's a suffocating feeling, so I named this "suffocation".


Nice paintings you have! Very expressive! What medium did you use? Acrylic? Watercolor? Oil? On a paper or on a canvas or other? I've done some oil paintings myself but I really don't know what I was doing because I have no background in Arts. So the techniques were all just done "by instincts". I don't even know how to mix colors, but I just use my "instincts".








Still Life: Dendrobium Orchids

Well I don't know if it moves others but it definitely moved me. I painted it when I got depressed when I got fired from job. I thought of the Feng Shui's philosophy that positive images brings positive results. And I've chosen purple orchids because according to Feng Shui, purple is the color of the southeast corner (the area of fortune and wealth), and 4 is the number. So, combining these attributes by making a creative painting and putting it on a southeast corner has really did a great job! It may sound superstition, but that painting is very lucky to me, and I hung it on the southeast wall whenever I'm down, and instantly, and incredibly, some good news followed right after I hung the painting.








Mother and Child in Warm Light

Also done by me. Not really proud of it because of my naivete in proper technique (this is my very first painting), but I made it as a present to my 2 younger children. It really doesn't matter to me at that time about the techniques and right color blending. What important to me is the "effect" it would have once people started to look at it. I got that image from a book and it says that 'if your child is sick and too young to imagine for him/herself, the mother should be the one who should imagine the warm light surrounding around them and also imagining the child getting healed and comforted.








The Sunset at Manila Bay

I really like sunset pictures or seascape pictures or landscapes. And this one really shows the Manila Bay then before it was hard hit by storms. Lovers used to meet at the bay looking at the golden sunset.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Mr Canis said:


> LOVE this!


Thank you  



INTJellectual said:


> Nice paintings you have! Very expressive! What medium did you use? Acrylic? Watercolor? Oil? On a paper or on a canvas or other? I've done some oil paintings myself but I really don't know what I was doing because I have no background in Arts. So the techniques were all just done "by instincts". I don't even know how to mix colors, but I just use my "instincts".
> 
> View attachment 60234
> 
> Still Life: Dendrobium Orchids
> 
> Well I don't know if it moves others but it definitely moved me. I painted it when I got depressed when I got fired from job. I thought of the Feng Shui's philosophy that positive images brings positive results. And I've chosen purple orchids because according to Feng Shui, purple is the color of the southeast corner (the area of fortune and wealth), and 4 is the number. So, combining these attributes by making a creative painting and putting it on a southeast corner has really did a great job! It may sound superstition, but that painting is very lucky to me, and I hung it on the southeast wall whenever I'm down, and instantly, and incredibly, some good news followed right after I hung the painting.
> 
> View attachment 60239
> 
> Mother and Child in Warm Light
> 
> Also done by me. Not really proud of it because of my naivete in proper technique (this is my very first painting), but I made it as a present to my 2 younger children. It really doesn't matter to me at that time about the techniques and right color blending. What important to me is the "effect" it would have once people started to look at it. I got that image from a book and it says that 'if your child is sick and too young to imagine for him/herself, the mother should be the one who should imagine the warm light surrounding around them and also imagining the child getting healed and comforted.
> 
> View attachment 60241
> 
> The Sunset at Manila Bay
> 
> I really like sunset pictures or seascape pictures or landscapes. And this one really shows the Manila Bay then before it was hard hit by storms. Lovers used to meet at the bay looking at the golden sunset.


Thank you  I use watercolors and acrylic either on canvas or watercolor paper typically, and sometimes I use acrylic paper. I don't use oils because I'm not patient enough...I don't like to wait for layers to dry. I go by instinct as well, which is proving to become increasingly more and more frustrating for me because sometimes I have much to express, but no way to create the way I want to. I think classes could help that. 

You are very talented; I really enjoy your work. The sunset at Manilla Bay moves me for sure...it reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## INTJellectual

Thank you @Enfpleasantly

The inspiration is the avatar I use today. I don't know if I got the colors right but my husband said that my painting is very alive. Yeah oils can be messy and you'll wait up to 6 months to dry! What I don't know how to deal is how you remove the dirt that gets to your painting while you wait for them to dry. When my paintings were completely dry, I don't know if rubbing them with a wet sponge is a good idea. So far it helped a little.

You seem to have a lot of emotional expressions in your artworks. Are you a Type 4 in enneagram or a 4-fixer?


----------



## Noctis

http://images4.fanpop.com/image/pho...rus-snape-and-lily-evans-17369866-500-648.jpg
http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...rus-snape-and-lily-evans-6678417-1024-768.jpg
http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/6300000/Patronus-crying-severus-snape-6347002-300-186.jpg


----------



## Enfpleasantly

INTJellectual said:


> Thank you @_Enfpleasantly_
> 
> The inspiration is the avatar I use today. I don't know if I got the colors right but my husband said that my painting is very alive. Yeah oils can be messy and you'll wait up to 6 months to dry! What I don't know how to deal is how you remove the dirt that gets to your painting while you wait for them to dry. When my paintings were completely dry, I don't know if rubbing them with a wet sponge is a good idea. So far it helped a little.
> 
> You seem to have a lot of emotional expressions in your artworks. Are you a Type 4 in enneagram or a 4-fixer?


Yes, it is very alive, and the colors look lovely...there is no "right" or "wrong" to me, which is what has made me feel ok enough to start painting again. I have type 1 in my tritype so I have a tendency to be overly critical of my work and perfectionistic. Letting to of that helps keep me paint for freely. 

I did a similar painting to your sunset painting recently, in honor of my Grandmother who passed away this month. 

I'm a core 7, but I have 4w5 in my tritype.


----------



## INTJellectual

Enfpleasantly said:


> Yes, it is very alive, and the colors look lovely...there is no "right" or "wrong" to me, which is what has made me feel ok enough to start painting again. I have type 1 in my tritype so I have a tendency to be overly critical of my work and perfectionistic. Letting to of that helps keep me paint for freely.
> 
> I did a similar painting to your sunset painting recently, in honor of my Grandmother who passed away this month.
> 
> I'm a core 7, but I have 4w5 in my tritype.


I may have a 4 in my tritype, specifically 4w5 but I'm not sure yet. I'm torn between 3 and 4 in my heart-fix. Though my 3 is strong, my 4 is always present, and I could relate to 4 being artistic, emotional, original, sensitive, deep. I think I saw that sunset painting of yours in other forum. The colors are lovely and the style is very impressionistic. My condolences...


----------



## heaveninawildflower

~by Marina Petro

I think of my daughter when I look at this....my angel watching over me. I miss her so much.


----------



## benoticed

Edmund blair's "leighton accolade"


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

What I'd consider a wildly superior rendition of its parent piece.









Causes a tremble at my very core.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Antipode




----------



## WildImagineer

"Moves you": can you please define this statement better.


----------



## GentleBlossom

(Jan Vermeer, I'm sure everyone here knows this...)

I have never been touched by the Mona Lisa... She is just not as captivating as this picture for me.

The stare of the girl is just something that I cannot resist... When I see this picture, I can't look away. That's it. Somehow, it's magic


----------



## perfectcircle

These are by Adam Tan. This is his tumblr. I love his work.

adamtanart.tumblr.com


----------



## perfectcircle

m73m95 said:


> Henry Asencio


LOVE THESE

thanks for posting


----------



## Leliel




----------



## Dashing




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Jetsune Lobos

*Draw With Me* - Mike Inel






The animation, the music, and that ending...fuck. You know how it is.


----------



## CaptSwan

I'd never been much of an art fan up until recently; when I saw this picture of a Rembrandt in a BBC documentary about the history of art in Russia, I felt something I had never felt before with a painting. 










One look at the paint and I could feel all the emotions in the painting flowing through me. It was just amazing, simply amazing.


----------



## RainyDreamer

Those are some of Leonid Afremov's paintings. I LOVE the way he uses colors.


----------



## sorin500

Nice and strange


----------



## Laguna




----------



## heaveninawildflower

_

Frederick William Burton_ -_The Meeting on the Turret Stairs_


----------



## Choice

Father & son. Looks liek he's leading him back in from the snow. Family feels all round. Soldier - city being taken over? obscured faces, blurriness - more freedom to interpretation + strong snow storm or dust?


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

*Struggle* by MyLeah

*NSFW/Penis

*
* *
















Adequate posing, and it's not another luminescent blob with tits. That's always a plus.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

I love this...









_Alice Ravenel Huger Smith - The Mystic Cypress_


----------



## John Coltrane

I was lucky enough to see this one in the Louvre in Paris, I don't know the historical context but I find it highly emotive, just look at the expressions on the women and childrens faces!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## INTJellectual

Canal with Women Washing, June 1888 by Van Gogh

I've never seen this one.

It's reminiscent of the rural life I've seen.


----------



## INTJellectual

WildImagineer said:


> "Moves you": can you please define this statement better.


I can't put it into words. By seeing a work of art you suddenly feel something inexplicably piercing through your soul.



Antipode said:


>


To me it seems like a portal to an afterlife if you die.


----------



## Awe101

How do you guys even find these? These are so awesome!


----------



## elpis

I loved this picture the moment I laid eyes on it. Enough to make it my avatar! Most of my friends think its dark and morbid, but I don't see it that way. I see a man at peace with his fate. Facing the inevitable end without fear in his heart. Appreciating the stunning beauty of his last sunset in this world. Contemplating his life and wondering what comes after...if anything


----------



## necrodeathmortem

I always believed paintings weren't for me, until I saw this:


----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## elpis

This makes me a little sad
The bird looks lonely
​


----------



## INTJellectual

I want to live in a cottage. So serene...










by Thomas Kinkade


----------



## angelicblaze

I love thomas kinkade as well! Here is one that really moves me:









The topic may be a bit controversial but I think it is an open-ended interpretation and anyone can interpret it to how it moves them.


----------



## angelicblaze

Here is another one before I head out, I hope no one gets offended because I hate offending others, but this is my favorite piece of art and I would like to share it so the pull to share it is much stronger. 









It's called Forgiven by Thomas Blackshear. Guilt and shame is represented by the man holding the nails and hammer and you can see the remorse he has for what he has done, and yet Jesus carries him and offers forgiveness. Perhaps this will only move those who are Christians but I think it's beautiful.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

...


----------



## Jetsune Lobos




----------



## dvnj22

Saturn Devouring His Son by Francisco Goya. - micromrcthms


----------



## Vivid Melody

Probably because I identify with it in some way. Artist: Moussin Irjan

























The eyes

Lost Innocence by Marcello Romeiro







Identify


----------



## tranquilizer

Oh my. We've got quite a number of Van Gogh fans :kitteh: His work is wonderful. Through it, I've fallen in love with him and his big heart. This is _Sorrow_. One of his sketches while staying in Paris where he took in and cared for the pregnant lady in the drawing and her children. This is Sien.


----------



## Artshedonline

*fine art*

Its really motivated and nice collection of photos.


----------



## Wonszu

Works of Duda Gracz.


----------



## SeñorTaco

I wasn't touched, nor did it relate to me personally. It was more so that it had a historical implication that I enjoyed reading about. I would love to talk about it if any of you are interested.


----------



## HypoTempes

This series still fascinates me whenever i look at it. 

Flower Explosions by Martin Klimas - My Modern Metropolis


----------



## assembly

Alphonse Mucha - Moon​ 
Pretty much anything by Mucha: 
Alphonse Mucha


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

I feel like I'm sinking... by ElenaKalis on deviantART


----------



## WickerDeer

View attachment 87911


View attachment 87912


Janine Antoni 
I don't know why it moves me.


----------



## GentleBlossom

Because it's a beautiful expression of a universal feeling.


----------



## Chas23

INTJellectual said:


> And explain why it moves you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Starry Night* by Vincent Van Gogh
> 
> Vincent's life has always been a fascination for me. How his paintings are being linked to his psychological condition. How he defied art at his time and became one of the pioneers of Impressionism and Post-Impressionism. His heart and compassion for the poor are so pure, and it reflects in his paintings. His passion is so great, and you can sense his love of art through his paintings. The Starry Night is the painting he did when he was at his peak of his mental condition, him being a Bipolar. This painting gives a calming effect, so dreamy that it somehow brings you to your inner childhood. I also like this because I like stars. Gazing at the stars is so romantic and they give hope for me. I think this is his masterpiece. Truly a genius.


^ All the above. I love Impressionistic paintings. It's romantic yet whimsical. I relate to it a lot.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Most anything painted by Vincient Van Gogh but I especially enjoy his painting Starry Night Over The Rhone. 

Starry Night Over the Rhone by Vincent Van Gogh - 509

Rembrandt's painting of Girl Leaning Upon Stone Window Sill could definitely be a close runner up.


----------



## FakeLefty

For some reason this moves me.... towards laughter. :tongue:


Anyway, getting back on the intended topic: 










This makes me want to have a walk through the rain. I don't know what is compelling me to think this way. But it does.


----------



## Beware of Italics

This is one of my favorites by Sulamith Wulfing. 










It would take too long to explain just why it resonates with me.


----------



## DustyWind

_Vertigo_ by Spilliaert


----------



## Ryonne

^ Braid's title screen, designed by David Hellman. The image (combined with the accompanying soundtrack, "Maenam," by Jami Sieber) evoke not only the tragedy that was the dropping of the atomic bomb, but also our own capacity for self-destruction, both major themes throughout _Braid_. I also love how the fire seems to blend with the city it's destroying, and the silhouette of the main character in the foreground, as if he's standing witness to everything going on. Utterly breathtaking.

Here's the background music for full effect:


----------



## Laguna

Icarus


----------



## Silvi

*Saturn Devouring his Son*


----------



## Ryonne

"Worth Enough?" by Radoslav Zilinsky. Striking.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

"Genesis II", by John Stephens. I saw it on a poster in a school bookstore, but they were out, so I couldn't get one for myself. I'd love to, though. It's just so beautiful and thought-provoking to me.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Just because...I really love these.



























_artist ~ Victor Vasnetsov_


----------



## The Deceptive Cadence

This painting shatters my soul, and then proceeds to touch my heart.

Makes me feel like I am choking on a thousand words and emotions, each piece of the painting an insatiable breath.


----------



## eydimork

_Squirted on the floor 
Now I have to clean it up 
On my knees again_

*by @AsaAkira*

My guilty pleasure is to go on twitter, search for @asaakira #haiku and read the filth. I sometimes browse through all her tweets because they're all priceless.


----------



## BarracudaChu

Self Portrait by Leonora Carrington


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Noctis

Lady Justice


----------



## tanstaafl28

Maxfield Parrish - Ecstasy


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Judis




----------



## Dao




----------



## eydimork

Since everything can be art...
and you asked for something that can _move me_...


* *













Well, I wouldn't want to miss the opportunity to make an autistic joke.


----------



## Judis

eydimork said:


> Since everything can be art...
> and you asked for something that can _move me_...
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't want to miss the opportunity to make an autistic joke.



If you'r going to be that literal, does that picture literally move you ?


----------



## seasofme

Cause I can relate to this one and I love poetry

_The Road Not Taken by Robert Frost_:

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth;
Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim,
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same,
And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back.
I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I-
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Done by murdered Artist~ Z. Beksinski


----------



## INTJellectual

slytherin said:


> Cause I can relate to this one and I love poetry
> 
> _The Road Not Taken by Robert Frost_:
> 
> Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
> And sorry I could not travel both
> And be one traveler, long I stood
> And looked down one as far as I could
> To where it bent in the undergrowth;
> Then took the other, as just as fair,
> And having perhaps the better claim,
> Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
> Though as for that the passing there
> Had worn them really about the same,
> And both that morning equally lay
> In leaves no step had trodden black.
> Oh, I kept the first for another day!
> Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
> I doubted if I should ever come back.
> I shall be telling this with a sigh
> Somewhere ages and ages hence:
> Two roads diverged in a wood, and I-
> I took the one less traveled by,
> And that has made all the difference.


It's one of my favorite poems.


----------



## seasofme

INTJellectual said:


> It's one of my favorite poems.


Cool, it is one of my favorite too


----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## malphigus

by sabishiidesu13 (is in love with number 13) on deviantART

For personal reasons.


----------



## tico

Setu by Nanami Rio

Setu means "bridge", and this image gives a feeling of connection and comfort.


----------



## gross porcelain

Ania Tomicka

Because it's the girl before they're jaded


----------



## Riptide

This represents how I feel and what I think of the relationships between mankind-Isolation. One will never ever be able to understand another person thoroughly no matter how close or intimate one and another is; one is bound to be blinded by what is in front of him.


----------



## Rafiki

This image gives me two feelings that seem like dialectical opposites: a lost lonesomeness and the champion's glory of achievement.
Looking at this, I feel as though I am unsure of myself, and try my best to defeat all odds against me, but I also see an underlying, potential. I feel this way now being anxious and scared of not knowing what's out there, and I imagine if I conquer the world, I may still feel this way. I don't want to say I'm above it all. Not all who wander are lost, but, most are probably escaping something. There's such a duality to what this makes me feel. It's all my negativity and positivity pit against each other. 
I walk to the mountaintop, my evil demons alongside me, but only I or they shall descend.


----------



## Rafiki

@Riptide

We are as forlorn as children lost in the woods. When you stand in front of me and look at me, what do you know of the griefs that are in me and what do I know of yours. And if I were to cast myself down before you and weep and tell you, what more would you know about me than you know about hell when someone tells you it is hot and dreadful? For that reason alone we human beings ought to stand before one another as reverently, as reflectively, as lovingly as we would before the entrance to hell.- Kafka


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

all monsters are human.


----------



## Rafiki

M --> H

or 

H --> M

?


----------



## Uralian Hamster

pancaketreehouse said:


> M --> H
> 
> or
> 
> H --> M
> 
> ?


The second one. Sometimes.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca




----------



## owlhead




----------



## dragthewaters

David Hockney. Even though he uses an unnatural color scheme somehow that serves to make you feel even more like you're in the environment of the picture.



















Alphonse Mucha, of course. 1890s revival! Somehow you feel like you could tell a whole story about these women/spirits just from the way he's depicted them.









Jeff Koons. This makes me laugh because it reminds me of playing with Play-Doh as a kid and also of some kind of weird but chill alien creature. This guy is pretty ridiculous too, my fiance and I randomly were listening to an interview of him on NPR last week and he was talking about his art in the most convoluted, introverted intuitive way ever. Even the interviewer couldn't understand WTF he was saying and kept just saying "mhm" and "yeah" pretending he understood. LOL.










The Storm by Pierre Auguste Cot. Such a simple and yet powerful depiction of young love. Plus, if you see it in person (it's at the Met) the colors and realism are overwhelming.










To be honest I can't relate to much older art because most of it is either pictures of Jesus or solemn noblemen or weird orgy-like tangles of half-naked bodies.


----------



## Crazy_Blasian_Lee

I can't post pictures yet but an artist who has truly open my eyes to question and appreciating the beauty of life is Australian artist, Brett Whiteley. Search his pictures, life and death and Alchemy. He also introduced me to the amazing author Yukio Mishima.


----------



## Crazy_Blasian_Lee

Stopping by Woods on a Snowy Evening
BY ROBERT FROST
_
Whose woods these are I think I know. 
His house is in the village though; 
He will not see me stopping here 
To watch his woods fill up with snow. 

My little horse must think it queer 
To stop without a farmhouse near 
Between the woods and frozen lake 
The darkest evening of the year. 

He gives his harness bells a shake 
To ask if there is some mistake. 
The only other sound’s the sweep 
Of easy wind and downy flake. 

The woods are lovely, dark and deep, 
But I have promises to keep, 
And miles to go before I sleep, 
And miles to go before I sleep._

This is my favorite Robert Frost poem.


----------



## Texas

I've just discovered Kolmanskop, Namibia, a photographer's dream location. Diamonds were discovered there around 1900, and then the mine and town were deserted circa 1950. The desert is slowly reclaiming the German ghost town.










The Coolest Places on Earth: The Abandoned Town of Kolmanskop, Namibia (Pictures) |


----------



## Momentz

_where you feel nothing, I feel everything_


----------



## Dan E

No deeper reason besides that it speaks to my desire to be my best self.


----------



## Superfluous

I'm enchanted.









Enchantress Of The Ages (Delilah) by Henry Clive


----------



## Zyranne

The transition of an artist's portraits as his dementia progresses.


----------



## NothingElse

This one never fails to move me to tears. It represents such a tender moment. Analysis of my feelings:

- This image triggers remorse regarding my somewhat distant and usually tenuous relationship with my own mother.
- In my childhood, I determined that I would not have children of my own, but the unparalleled, boundless love of a mother for a child that I could be denying to an unborn, as-of-yet-non-existent-and-probably-never-existent-being arouses feelings of guilt and regret...
- It reminds me of my friendship with my dear, beloved, long-lost friend from Brazil, Michele, who believes she was my mother in a past life.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

[Video=youtube;gU61phvU8Y]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-gU61phvU8Y[/video]


----------



## Millie

Francisco Goya's dog


----------



## mhysa

*Old Man in Sorrow (On the Threshold of Eternity)/At Eternity's Gate* by Vincent Van Gogh.

this piece really resonated with me when i was at my worst with my depression. the agony is so tangible.


----------



## Texas

To me this represents optimism: life, movement, water, outdoors, nature. Renoir's _Luncheon of the Boating Party_, my favorite from art history class.


----------



## WickerDeer

The previous images remind me of one of my favorite images. I feel like the contrast between the blue and crimson makes it vibrant and alive, and passionate in a way. But the woman and child (Monet) are peaceful and content. It reminds me of the beauty and serenity that small and simple things bring to life.


----------



## Bahburah

The last one really does it for me.


----------



## Milky Chii

I absolutely love this piece I just think it's really really adorable ;w;


----------



## AdInfinitum

This one has just given me a revelation. It has confirmed some of the craziness going through my head:


----------



## Texas

One of my all-time favorite photographs, by Brassai, who photographed life in Paris in the 1920s and '30s. I love the reflections in the mirrors around the cafe booth.


----------



## Texas

<double post>


----------



## INTJellectual

The Child's Bath 1893 by Mary Cassatt










I've seen some of her works and this one looks high definition among her impressionist works. It moves me in a way that a mother's love is shown by bringing effort to bathe her child. Not every mother is like that.


----------



## INTJellectual

This is what suicidal ideation looks like.










This picture and the likes of it, is what inside the mind of a depressed person.


----------



## Golden Rose

In visions of the dark night
I have dreamed of joy departed—
But a waking dream of life and light
Hath left me broken-hearted.

(Edvard Munch - The kiss III
Edgar Allan Poe - A dream)


----------



## yippy

Mysterious Star - Edgar Allan Poe

Mysterious star!
Thou wert my dream
All a long summer night--
Be now my theme!
By this clear stream,
Of thee will I write;
Meantime from afar
Bathe me in light!

Thy world has not the dross of ours,
Yet all the beauty--all the flowers
That list our love, or deck our bowers
In dreamy gardens, where do lie
Dreamy maidens all the day,
While the silver winds of Circassy
On violet couches faint away.

Little--oh!little dwells in thee
Like unto what on earth we see:
Beauty's eye is here the bluest
In the falsest and untruest--
On the sweetest air doth float
The most sad and solemn note--
If with thee be broken hearts,
Joy so peacefully departs,
That its echo still doth dwell,
Like the murmur in the shell.
Thou! thy truest type of grief
Is the gently falling leaf--
Thou! thy framing is so holy
Sorrow is not melancholy.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Fragment

Incoming art critic.



Regina said:


> And explain why it moves you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Starry Night* by Vincent Van Gogh
> 
> Vincent's life has always been a fascination for me. How his paintings are being linked to his psychological condition. How he defied art at his time and became one of the pioneers of Impressionism and Post-Impressionism. His heart and compassion for the poor are so pure, and it reflects in his paintings. His passion is so great, and you can sense his love of art through his paintings. The Starry Night is the painting he did when he was at his peak of his mental condition, him being a Bipolar. This painting gives a calming effect, so dreamy that it somehow brings you to your inner childhood. I also like this because I like stars. Gazing at the stars is so romantic and they give hope for me. I think this is his masterpiece. Truly a genius.


The relationship between me and art is a analytical one. When I studied and analysed art in theory I was never like "wow" in fact I found it hard to relate to the more surreal arts. For such masters, art was always a conscious experience and Van Gogh merely worked on what was already out there, from Impressionism to Japanese art.
When I see Van Gogh's paintings I know exactly why they work and of whom it is likely to appeal to, and getting the lost in the details won't help you. Artists tend to speak in metaphors in their art but not to communicate emotion so much as a concept of art theory. See, spontaneity of style doesn't just magically work (unless you copied the style or it happens to look similar to something, of course), it's all to do with exaggerating things using your the best understanding of your medium. Van Gogh's painting here was of a landscape, in order to create movement in the image he exaggerated the rhythmic line-like flow of the image to direct the eyes around everywhere to create this sense of movement everywhere and the hills show this more clearly. I'm sure these concepts are familiar with more classical trained artists. The colours were representational of the mood of the night and he used colours pretty opposite to each other but within the mood of the calm of night to push the energy of the flowing strokes. To carry on the theme of flow he attempted to compromise the stars and the overall flow lending to a rippling effect. In a way The Starry Night and similar are more like sketches of experimentation, working along the same lines of pointilism to push the vibrancy of the picture. Much of his thinking can be exposed in the letters to his brothers, he also followed Gauguin highly (almost homoromantically) and that is also where he gained much understanding about art. I wouldn't call his art emotional directly, it was far more visionary and idyllic, a pursuit for a "new artistic renaissance". Van Gogh probably wouldn't have wanted his painting to sell for the millions they do today, the letters show show he sought after a brotherhood of artists, as well.



SeanVictorydawn said:


> *Rankopedia ranks this painting the most successful surrealist paintings of all time.*
> View attachment 48650
> 
> *Its entitled: The Persistence of Memory. *
> *But for me, it tells me either Laziness or Agedness. So lazy and/or so aged that even the clock refuses to stay steady on the wall, and becomes like wet towels waiting to turn dry again. *


Salvador tried to create abstracts in paintings and tried to use colours to create otherworldly settings.
The paintings are famous to cause feelings as if something is missing, often to prevent this Salvador would increase things like depth which he did was the mountains in the image. His works have become more like grounds of cultural reference for their unusual nature and metaphorical representation rather than masterpieces on their own.



Regina said:


> I like the sensuality and bold colors of those paintings.


A great deal of rhythmic movement through the poses and brush strokes, there.



benoticed said:


> Edmund blair's "leighton accolade"


That has great drapery, lighting design, colour harmony and is a spectacle of a moment in its own right.
Where the eye is lead is also well-done with how it uses light emphasis, gazes, contrast and triangular directions.



RainyDreamer said:


> Those are some of Leonid Afremov's paintings. I LOVE the way he uses colors.
> View attachment 68315
> View attachment 68314
> View attachment 68313


The first one is really captivating, the colour literally explodes and does so in key to the image in the same way those colourfully wrapped small chocolates do at christmas. The balance of blues means it isn't overly sweet, either.



Milky Chii said:


> I absolutely love this piece I just think it's really really adorable ;w;


It's softness in character really captures its harmonious representation.
Such art is perhaps the most pure, sparks something in the inner child, too.
It's kind of like a modern Beatrix Potter work. You can't point out any big issues, really.



Surreal Snake said:


> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/SYChmoyqsgQ/hqdefault.jpg


Erotica I don't find to be that artistic unless it goes beyond the obvious otherwise you may as well have taken a photo, it becomes just a drawing. Though, such things as that does something that you cannot do so easily in reality, it is also pushing things like theory and story so it goes beyond just being porn and becomes art by theory if not consumption/intent. I have seen more striking and unusual thing. In a way, we could consider art genres/subjects and fetishes quite complimentary with each other. Though for the consistency of the creative community, if artists all felt like they had to make porn to become recognised it would like damage a lot of potential for creativity in the world. Though a lot of people will bash such, I still think erotica has its place, sexuality is just as much a part of life as anything else. But when does aesthetics end and primal consumption begin? As long as the piece has aesthetics in its own right, it is still artistic in that sense as long as it is recognisable enough, like a theme/style.


----------



## vangogh

THIs photograph


----------



## Metalize




----------



## Metalize

Desktop wallpaper. Not sure why I'm so obsessed with this thing.


----------



## WickerDeer

I'm just going to randomly pull things as per current mood.

































































A lot of these are from Ashes and Snow. I really like these ones.


----------



## Clyme

The Plague, by Arnold Bocklin.

I can't really say why it moves me, but it captures my attention very deeply.

Edit: I really appreciate these ones as well (from the same artist).


----------



## incision

Number 8 never fails to draw me in.


----------



## Wonszu

Jacek Malczewski - Death


----------



## Wonszu

Surreal Snake said:


> Done by murdered Artist~ Z. Beksinski


I was going to post it but since you already did it  ...

Edit: Beksiński is one of my favourite artists for years now.


----------



## Clyme

Wonszu said:


> I was going to post it but since you already did it  ...
> 
> Edit: Beksiński is one of my favourite artists for years now.


Heh, I just found him today thanks to the recommendation of my significant other.

I love this one:


----------



## ENTJudgement




----------



## WickerDeer

I was looking through some old book at work and noted these pieces of art. For whatever reason, they moved me.




























Just what is it that makes today's homes so different, so appealing


----------



## INTJellectual

Meltedsorbet said:


> I was looking through some old book at work and noted these pieces of art. For whatever reason, they moved me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what is it that makes today's homes so different, so appealing


Those paintings are very Sexual. (enneagram speaking)


----------



## WickerDeer

Regina said:


> Those paintings are very Sexual. (enneagram speaking)


I hadn't thought of that. You mean they seem like Sx pictures? They all stuck out to me for different reasons, with the last one and the third one up (about the modern home) making me more thoughtful than igniting strong feelings.


----------



## Word Dispenser




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Helvetica

Even though I've always liked Van Gogh's paintings, it was only this year that I has the opportunity to see his artwork in real life, in the musee d'orsay in paris.

I absolutely *loved* this painting

In pictures, in my opinion, this self-portrait is very ''plain'' but when I saw it in real life, it was absolutely magical

the incredible, almost violent, brushstrokes
the colors
the technique
and in particular, his eyes, his eyes moved me the most because It was amazing how they could show such pain, such sadness, such frustration

I just stood there astonished looking at the painting
it's definitely one of my favorite paintings


----------



## boldaslove31




----------



## pismis

Gian Lorenzo Bernini: Apollo and Daphne 
Gian Lorenzo Bernini: The rape of Proserpina 
William Bouguerou: The hard lesson 
Vincent Van Gogh: Starry night 
Caspar David Friedrich: Chalk cliffs of Rügen 
Ramón Casas: Au moulin de la Galette


----------



## INTJellectual

Don't know who painted it, but the portrait speaks right through me. Sometimes it's safe to cry when it rains.


----------



## benoticed

Not really artwork in a sense but a photograph that really moves me










A Milkman in London during WW2. Still did his job and lived by the "Keep calm and carry on" attitude.


----------



## ahem




----------



## Kore




----------



## WickerDeer

I love Chiara Bautista's artwork.


----------



## Kore

Meltedsorbet said:


> I love Chiara Bautista's artwork.


This lead me to this by Zhang Weber and well, thank you.


----------



## WickerDeer

airotciV said:


> This lead me to this by Zhang Weber and well, thank you.


Thank you! These are beautiful.


----------



## Juggernaut

Merve Ozaslan


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Wellsy

Ivan the Terrible - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Historic sources present disparate accounts of Ivan's complex personality: he was described as intelligent and devout, yet given to rages and prone to episodic outbreaks of mental illness[SUP][2][/SUP] that increased with his age, affecting his reign.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] In one such outburst, he killed his groomed and chosen heir Ivan Ivanovich.


----------



## Dao

> The Lion of Lucerne commemorates the Swiss Guards who were massacred in 1792 during the French Revolution, when revolutionaries stormed the Tuileries Palace in Paris, France. Mark Twain praised the sculpture of a mortally-wounded lion as 'the most mournful and moving piece of stone in the world.'


----------



## AmalyaIvy

Madonnari by Edgar Müller (German street artist) His arts move me for the same reason they move you.


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## quinnthequail

This is one my favorite drawing/paintings that Egon Schiele ever did. Schiele was a real tortured artist and you can see it with every line- you can easily see how he sees himself, and his haughty look as he doesn't care what others think of him.


----------



## johro

Romantic *Landscape*' by John Trumbull, Dayton *Art* Institute.JPG">


----------



## WickerDeer

View attachment 343593


----------



## DisneyKitten

Regina said:


> ...The fairy tale's happy ever after ending is the ideal fantasy for every love story. The Little Mermaid's ending is the exception to that. Most Andersen's works are mostly tragic, just as tragic and lonesome as himself, lol. But I'm moved by that story. Another story of unrequited love. But Disney turned it into a happy ending. I'm still moved by it, though.


I absolutely love Andersen's tales. The Little Mermaid was a beautiful piece, as was The Ugly Duckling, and the Little Match Girl. I also love Thumbilina and The Emperor's New Clothes. He's definitely one of my favorite authors.
And yes, Disney's adaptation of The Little Mermaid was beautiful too. As much as I love Frozen, I would've loved to have seen a more true-to-story adaptation of The Snow Queen. It's definitely an interesting story.


----------



## Hikikomori

Mark Powell's dioramas:


----------



## Kore

Hikikomori said:


>


Just...oh my god. *focuses on breathing*










I just found this and had to hold back tears. Is it the light bringer? Are they walking through hell? No idea why but this.


----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## INTJellectual

DisneyKitten said:


> I absolutely love Andersen's tales. The Little Mermaid was a beautiful piece, as was The Ugly Duckling, and the Little Match Girl. I also love Thumbilina and The Emperor's New Clothes. He's definitely one of my favorite authors.
> And yes, Disney's adaptation of The Little Mermaid was beautiful too. As much as I love Frozen, I would've loved to have seen a more true-to-story adaptation of The Snow Queen. It's definitely an interesting story.


The Little Mermaid is Andersen's masterpiece. He is immortalized by his fairy tales. I didn't know Thumbelina is also his work.

Snow Queen's story was also animated as a movie but not from Disney, so I don't think Disney would make again another Snow Queen movie. Their Frozen film is remarkable.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Millie




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## easter

Helnwein


----------



## Wellsy

http://swcta.net/moore/files/2012/02/sonnysblues.pdf


> Mama tried to tell me something about this, just after Daddy died. I was home on leave from the army.
> 
> This was the last time I ever saw my mother alive. Just the same time, this picture gets all mixed up in my mind with pictures I had of her when she was younger. The way I always see her is the way she used to be on a Sunday afternoon say, when the old folks were talking after the big Sunday dinner. I always seeing her wearing pale blue. She'd be sitting on the sofa. And my father would be sitting in the easy chair, not far from her. And the living room would be full of church folks and relatives. There they sit, in chairs all around the living room, and the night is creeping up outside, but nobody knows it yet. You can see the darkness growing against the windowpanes and you hear the street noises every now and again, or maybe the jangling beat of a tambourine from one of the churches close by, but it's real quiet in the room. For a moment nobody's talking, but every face looks darkening, like the sky outside. And my mother rocks a little from the waist and my father's eyes are closed. Everyone is looking at something a child can't see. For a minute they've forgotten the children. Maybe a kid is lying on the rug, half asleep. Maybe somebody's got a kid in his lap and is absent-mindedly stroking the kid;s head. Maybe there's a kid, quiet and big-eyed, curled up in a big chair in the corner. The silence, the darkness coming and the darkness in the faces frightens the child obscurely. He hopes that the hand which strokes his forehead will never stop - will never die. He hopes that there will never come a time when the old folks won't be sitting around the living room, talking about where they've come from and what they've seen, and what's happened to them and tehir kinfolk.
> 
> But something deep and watchful in teh child knows that this is bound to end, is already ending. In a moment someone will get up and turn on the light. Then the old folks will remember the children and they won't talk any more that day. And when the light fills the room, the child is filled with darkness. He knows that every time this happens he's move djust a little closer to that darkness outside THe darkness outside is what the old folks have been talking about. It's what they've come from. It's what they endure. The child knows that they won't talk any more because if he knows too much about what's happened to them, he'll know too much too soon, about what's going to happen to him.


----------



## Kore

I just found this and each of the pictures gave me chills. Something about falling into the frame, feeling what happened before to lead up to this single shot and what may happen after. I'm not sure what will happen or has happened but I'm positive about it at the same time. And it fills me with passion.


----------



## SimplyRivers

I've always liked complex art, that uses untypical things to represent other things. If that makes any sense.










That's probably why I like gear art. 










And, paper art.


----------



## Aely1986

Good to see so many creative works here!


----------



## Mapple

Wow, all of these are amazing!


----------



## Penny

I love Georgia O'Keefe's Hawaii paintings. They are just so vibrant and pristine.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-YEnwD0Sgr...s/s4ZFViKFOtc/s1600/paul-klee-golden-fish.jpg

Don't know why it moves me. I find the choice of colors particularly fascinating. The black and blue background helps creating sort of a mystical atmosphere, contrasting with the golden fish. I'd like to understand art so I could explain what caught my attention.


----------



## Blindspots

Monet's Water Lilies series




























I'd love to see at least one of the bigger murals in the flesh, such as the ones in the Orangerie or at MoMA. To just sit in front of the painting and swim in it, swim through it, drown in it with my eyes for hours on end.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Hafis from Anselm Kiefer and lots of his other creations I like:










Für Paul Celan : Aschenblume


----------



## Morn

Astrophotography, from Milky way scientists


----------



## peter pettishrooms




----------



## ShadowsRunner

Arabellagator said:


> View attachment 397810
> 
> View attachment 397826


Do you relate to those in a good or bad way?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Rydark said:


> View attachment 384185


Good tidings to all!

And hell on earth....!


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## raskoolz

this is art in it's own way:

Weapon Troll


----------



## Wellsy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Ernst


----------



## Simpson17866

I've never liked the _philosophy_ of Futurism – I just came up with a description today "Fascist Frat-Boy" – but I've always loved the _paintings_ for how sharp the angles and colors are. There's just something mathematically beautiful about the objects looking less like complicated shapes and more like a complicated combinations of thousands of the simplest shapes, but in a more vibrant way than the Cubists tried to do the same thing.


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Rafiki




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Jagbas




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Wolf

Some of my favorite impressionist pieces.


* *















* *















* *















* *


----------



## Ginti




----------



## Rafiki




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Eram Sum Ero

*Broadway Boogie Woogie*

Well, it moves me because it quite literally is a still frame in a situation with a lot of movement, namely broadway in New York. It's also pretty cool how this sorta pixel art existed before gaming became a thing.

Also this video is pretty cool, it is very obnoxious in what it extrapolates from the canvas, maybe even too much, but it gets the point home.


----------



## Rafiki

Gives me a headache


----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Neokortex

Amazing.


----------



## Cleodore

"Hagio Moto – Zankokuna Kamisama ga Shihai suru"

I love vintage 70s-90s Japanse manga illustration. It all has such a particular, unique style. 
It's like whimsical, cartoonish, doll-like images of people done in a way that comes off as oddly mature/serious for what it is & has the ability to express an actual emotional message, almost. The watecolor/colorpencil sketch type of art also looks so wispy & dreamy to me.


----------



## Bijoux




----------



## Gilfoyle




----------



## Goetterdaemmerung




----------



## BigApplePi

Love this poem.


pancaketreehouse said:


> and
> Will Allen Dromgoole's
> 
> An old man going a lone highway,
> Came, at the evening cold and gray,
> To a chasm vast and deep and wide.
> Through which was flowing a sullen tide
> The old man crossed in the twilight dim,
> The sullen stream had no fear for him;
> But he turned when safe on the other side
> And built a bridge to span the tide.
> 
> “Old man,” said a fellow pilgrim near,
> “You are wasting your strength with building here;
> Your journey will end with the ending day,
> You never again will pass this way;
> You’ve crossed the chasm, deep and wide,
> Why build this bridge at evening tide?”
> 
> The builder lifted his old gray head;
> “Good friend, in the path I have come,” he said,
> “There followed after me to-day
> A youth whose feet must pass this way.
> This chasm that has been as naught to me
> To that fair-haired youth may a pitfall be;
> He, too, must cross in the twilight dim;
> Good friend, I am building this bridge for him!”
> 
> 
> 
> tell me those aint the two most ISFJ poems u eva seen


----------



## BigApplePi

zombiefishy said:


>


The 1st one is astonishing for its beauty.


----------



## BigApplePi

Junction0 said:


> Unrivaled passion


There can be art in passion, but beware. I believe this little tune is banned in this country.
https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...ec33222a700e095fcd815c023d41f17c&action=click


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

Are we sharing Soviet tunes? 






Young Marina is my ultimate crush tbh, I love her music and she's so pretty.


----------



## BigApplePi

For a real treat, click on the first one on the upper left. Then repeat clicking on the right arrow.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...a98218f60bcda79331e59e74367e.jpg&action=close


----------



## Bijoux




----------



## Not that guy

An Iliad Preview


----------



## Wellsy

OnlyHereForMe (rgfellows: rgfellows: kanyewestboro: ...)


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Mange

this painting. cotopaxi. it's incredible IRL. Massive and so detailed. amazing. its like the size of an entire wall.

in the bottom left hand corner there is a tiny man and his alpaca.


----------



## cuddlyone

I forgot to put the link to the last painting I posted here.
It is called "Scorched Earth" by arcipello via Deviantart.
Scorched earth by arcipello on DeviantArt

The painting has meaning for me because it is symbolic of what it means to survive hardship. There is always hope.









This is called "Hope" by wlop via Deviantart.
Hope by wlop on DeviantArt

The little girl is disabled but she still has a sense of adventure or a longing to see the world. Maybe she cannot do something well like mountain climbing, but still she stares out the window and thinks of where she could go.









This is called "Feel and Conquer" by yuumei via Deviantart.
Feel and Conquer by yuumei on DeviantArt

So much of art is emotional and/or psychological expression. It's more than just creativity. It's way to form a connection with other people through shared feelings. The buckets of paint colors each representing different emotions are a nice touch.









This is called "Better Tomorrow", also by yuumei via Deviantart.
Better Tomorrow by yuumei on DeviantArt

Despite the destruction looming outside the studio window, the young woman dreams of a better world, filled with beauty and peace. The contrast of her nature dream being painted in an old industrial loft creates a contrast that is often seen in our real world. Nature vs. civilization. Dream vs. despair. Her imagination cannot be killed. One wonders if she has even seen such a beautiful place in her lifetime, given the outside surroundings.


----------

